# 2011 Volvo S60 T6 "Premium sound" Hybrid Audio upgrade



## harleyvh (Oct 25, 2009)

1st "build post" here...
There are not a lot of threads on Volvo so I decided to take the plunge...

Thread to document the upgrades made to my S60 2011 "premium sound" set-up.

*Upgrade 1 - Front Door Tweeters*: Small project over a long wkend. Replacement of the front tweeters by the tweeters of my Hybrid Audio Imagine 6.5 taken from my old V70. (Stage II - Imagine - The Home of the World's Finest Loudspeakers, and World Championship Car Audio Speaker Systems.)

Since I want to be able to swap the OEM back if I sell the car, I bought the front Tweeter pods from Tasca. 
(In my case, part for "no BLIS" without Premium) 

Right Side: CORNER COVER, RIGHT - 2011 VOLVO S60 (8648753)
http://www.tascaparts.com/volvo/s60/...position=right

Left Side: CORNER COVER, LEFT - 2011 VOLVO S60 (8648752) 
http://www.tascaparts.com/volvo/s60/...&position=left

I took some pictures along the way.
Album photobucket:
2011 S60 T6 - Audio by harleyvhh | Photobucket

OEM Tweeter "POD"


*Step 1: separate the components from the POD *
1) grille
2) support 
3) Tweeter assembly
These three components are held in place with plastic rivet. 
To separate them, one has to take away the rivets carefully with a drill. 

PIC "tweeter_2.jpg" shows the rivets to take away 

PIC"tweeter_2a.jpg" shows the three components 


*Step 2: Take away the OEM tweeter from the tweeter assembly.*

*Step 3: Modify the tweeter assembly to support the new tweeters. *
Photo "tweeter_2bb.jpg" shows what I took out of the assembly to fit the new tweeter

Photo "tweeter_2c.jpg" shows the results after "dremel" 


*Step 4: Glue on the new tweeter and solder the connections. *

I did not use the OEM low pass filter for the tweeter. I took the low pass filter from the HA speaker.
Connect positive (with filter) on the same side as the OEM.
Before going to the next step, check if all is working by connecting the assembly to the car. 

*Step 5: final assembly*
Glue new tweeter assembly to grille 
 
Final assembly


*Step 6 - install & enjoy*


----------



## harleyvh (Oct 25, 2009)

*2nd Upgrade - Speaker SWAP and sound deadening (CLD Tiles)*

Same approach as for the tweeters: I want to be able to return the car to OEM state as much as possible (ie: replace the OEM speakers)
* In order to make it as "simple as possible", I decided to install the HA Imagine 6.5 in coax mode in the rear door thus leaving the OEM tweeter in place / un plugged.

*Material used:*
* Speakwe Adaptor - Purchased on ebay
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/PC2-806-Volvo...XIaSacQOKWv2jQ
Not the right shape so had to break them down to get to the pins.
* Speaker Adaptor rings - purchased on amazon
https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00...?ie=UTF8&psc=1
For Toyota but right diameter for the HA Imagine 6.5 basket and right configuration (3 screws) to attach to door 
* Duct Seal compound - Purchased at Hone Depot - to act as butyl rope for deadening
https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p.d...000406595.html
Bought two pounds, used around 1.5lbs for the 4 doors
* Sound deadening - CLD tiles from Sound Deadener Showdown
https://www.sounddeadenershowdown.co...tiles™
Purchased 40SQFT of CLD tiles 
* Closed Cell camping mat - Thermarest - Purchased at Sail.ca
https://www.sail.ca/en/camping/mattr...regulier-97164
To perform the same function as Deflex pad behing front door speakers
* Wall paper roller - Purtchased at Rona (Lowes)
https://www.rona.ca/en/roller---wallpaper-roller
* 1/2" x 1/2" closed cell foam tape - Purchased at Rona (Lowes)
https://www.rona.ca/en/foam-rubber-tape-0412438--1
* 3M Super77 spray glue - Purchased at Canadian Tire
3M Super 77 Spray Adhesive | Canadian Tire
* Mineral spirits - to clean up surfaces

*Step 1 - Speaker preparation*
a) break out plastic adapter wire to free up the pin
b) heat shrink / insulate the wires





c) glue / screw speaker to speaker adaptor rings


d) install closed foam tape on front to have a similar distance between the flange and the surface touching the inside door panel

** you can see the fidderence in magnet size between the OEM and HA speakers


*Step 2 - rear doors*
a) remove door panel - wipe clean everything with mineral spirits to remove grease / dirt
b) remove OEM speakers - clean inside door skin with mineral spirits
c) Put a duct seal compound rope between door reinforcement and exterior door skin - make sure to leave room for water to flow down the door if necessary
d) Put 1x CLD tile above / below door reinforcement on outer skin
e) install new speaker - Put a duct seal compound rope between on speaker flange touching door 
f) CLD tile door panel
g) CLD tile door
h) Put back "CLD tiled" door panel to door

Some pictures:
* rear door - OEM speaker

* rear door panel - OEM tweeter

* rear door - OEM speaker remove showing the door reinforcement bar

* HA rear door speaker with duct seal rope before installation

* HA rear door speaker installed

* Rear door "CLD Tiled" with HA speaker installed

* Rear door panel "CLD Tiled"


*Step 3 - front doors*
Same order as rear door except for the instasllation of the closed cell mat behind the front speakers
(glued in with 3M Super77 adhesive) to be installed before installing the new speakers (step e))

Some pictures:
* Front door panel (sorry no pict of front door with OEM speaker)

* Front door - OEM speaker removed - CLD tile / Duct seal compound installed

* Front door - CLosed Cell pad installed behind speaker opening (glued in with 3M spray)

* Front door - "CLD tiled" with HA speaker installed 0 driver side

* Front door panel - "CLD tiled) - passenger side


That is basically it for 2016...

Quite satisfied with the results.
Sound wise... Night and day... no comparison.

Next step: considering installing MLV in doors next year. 
I'll have to inspect anyway how the closed cell pad behind the front speakers behaved over the winter.

Hope this can help


----------



## Brian7581 (Sep 7, 2016)

Thanks for posting this as I'll be working on upgrading the system in my 2014 S60.

How do I go about in getting past the "..." in the URLs you posted because as of right now, I can't see the pictures.

Also, you just replaced speakers and using the original OEM amp?

Thanks!


----------



## harleyvh (Oct 25, 2009)

Brian7581 said:


> Thanks for posting this as I'll be working on upgrading the system in my 2014 S60.
> How do I go about in getting past the "..." in the URLs you posted because as of right now, I can't see the pictures.
> Also, you just replaced speakers and using the original OEM amp?
> Thanks!


Hi
OEM amp for now.
I'll have to troubleshoot the photos and see why you can't access them.
Will update you once I have figured this one out.
In the meantime, the link to the photobucket album in the 1st post should work.


----------



## harleyvh (Oct 25, 2009)

Pîctures fixed


----------



## harleyvh (Oct 25, 2009)

This post could be interesting for OEM amp upgrade

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-mobridge-da1-2014-volvo-s60.html#post4200145

From what I understand, late model volvos (2010+ S60/v60 ) are using fiber optic / binary communication between head unit and OEM amp (MOST system) so it could be tricky as there are not too many "off the shelves" solutions for Volvo


----------



## duchski (Dec 22, 2016)

Hi,

Extremely interesting post! Thank you. I am also looking to upgrade the tweeters to something better, silk tweeter from Focal, CDT or JL Audio or similar. Have a question, do you remember what are the max dimensions of the tweeter (dia and depth) that would fit into the A-pilar? I would really like to go oversized for a 1" 1.5" or even 2" tweeter driver but nort sure if it would fit.... Can you help?

Thank so much in advance


----------



## duchski (Dec 22, 2016)

Great info! Great post. Thank you.
I have a 2012 with standard sound (no center channel) and I ma even more pressed to replace the tweeter in A-pillars. I have a question thought, do you remember by any chance the dimension of the tweeter bracket, I am trying to figure out the max size of the twweter that would fit inside. 2 inch? 1.5inch? 3/4? Please let me know.

Thnak you in advance

Steve


----------



## harleyvh (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi Steve

Got your IM and replied.
Will provide info here also for documentation.

Speakers are Hybrid audio Imagine I6-1 V1
Owner Manual can be found here:
http://hybrid-audio.com/downloads/s...rence-guides/02_Imagine_Components_Manual.pdf

Not sure about the max dimensions for the tweeter but luckily, I have a spare speaker handy to check the dimensions (front central Speaker left from my V70 with dolby).

HA Imagine tweeter is 43mm in diameter and is 18mm in thickness (documentation indicates 49mm but it is with a base). Tweeter thickness is the challenge in there. It is about as thick as one can fit in there. The "replacemetn tweeter" has to fit behind that plastic bracket shown in pict 1 and pict 2 in the 1st post. 

Hope this helps


----------



## duchski (Dec 22, 2016)

harleyvh said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> 
> Not sure about the max dimensions for the tweeter but luckily, I have a spare speaker handy to check the dimensions (front central Speaker left from my V70 with dolby).
> ...


It definetely does. Thank you. 

Few more questions: 

1) How did you determine polarity of volvo tweeter wiring +/- ?
2) Who is the OEM of "Volvo" tweeter? Are there any markings on the volvo tweeter ?
3) What is the diameter of volvo tweeter cone? Car tweeters usually come as either 0.5 0.75 and 1.0 inch.

Thank you in advance again,

Steve


----------



## harleyvh (Oct 25, 2009)

Here you go 
1) How did you determine polarity of volvo tweeter wiring +/- ?
* Since I was using the original car's speaker cables, positive on same side as capacitor / filter on tweeter pod. I did not have to test anything.

2) Who is the OEM of "Volvo" tweeter? Are there any markings on the volvo tweeter ?
Under the impression that OEM supplier is Harmon Kardon for Volvo since 2011. Harmon Kardon "branding" started in 2015 on the premium sound 12 speakers package (for the S60). Before that, it was DynAudio.

Markings are quite limited on these OEM tweeters.
From the podf that I have (to be used when I'll sell the call with OEM speakers back in there):
Volvo
Part number (30787067 left tweeter or 30787068 right tweeter)
M5XUG
5 Ohms
Made in China 
10W26 (left tweeter) 10W24 (right tweeter) 
(my original tweeters had "made in Sweden" stickers attached)

3) What is the diameter of volvo tweeter cone? Car tweeters usually come as either 0.5 0.75 and 1.0 inch.
Looks like 1 inch. That is why I had to dremel the support to fit the HA bigger tweeters.


----------



## duchski (Dec 22, 2016)

harleyvh said:


> Here you go
> 1) How did you determine polarity of volvo tweeter wiring +/- ?
> * Since I was using the original car's speaker cables, positive on same side as capacitor / filter on tweeter pod. I did not have to test anything.
> 
> ...


Thank you. It will help me determine the make and model of the replcaement tweeter...


----------

